# oopssss



## wuwu (Jan 27, 2007)

so i lagged on mating my c. humeralis and today my female laid an unfertilized ooth. what a waste. it's been exactly one month since she molted into an adult too.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2007)

I know how it feel!! Sometimes you wish they are parthenogenesis!!


----------



## padkison (Jan 27, 2007)

What a coincidence! I checked on mine this AM and female #1 was laying an infertile ooth. :x I've tried to breed her 3 times.

I took out female #2 and paired her up with male #2 and got a mating, so I should see an ooth from her sometime this next week.


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2007)

Same thing happend to me with same type of mantis. Got one good mating and never could get another. My male disappeared in my room and I think the cat got him or something. So I have three ooths but none of them have hatched yet.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 2, 2007)

no!!!!! not again!!!!!

this time it was a female ghost. *sigh* hurts a lot more. she's only been an adult for exactly 3 weeks! why would she lay an ooth so fast??? i was just about to mate her too! i know most people go by the 2 weeks rule but i've also read to wait 3 weeks just to be safe. why!!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 2, 2007)

No worry John, ghost mantis produces many oothecae (8-16 ootheca) through out her life so you can still have many fertile oothecae if you mate her soon. When well fed, you can get one ghsot ootheca every 10-15 days.


----------

